# Online Internship for Medical Coding by Carol J Buck



## semaxwell1 (May 28, 2011)

I recently just heard about the "Online Internship for Medical Coding by Carol J Buck".
I found it on the Evolve Learning System website.
Is this the same program as "Virtual Experience: Apprentice Removal" that the AAPC offers?

Would either of these be recognized by employers as 'experience', or do they only recognize real world 'actual-on-the-job' experience? 

I don't want to spend my money on something if employers are going to look the other way.


----------



## eeh (May 29, 2011)

They are 2 different programs.  The EVOLVE online internship has nothing to do with AAPC.  If you are going to do one - go with AAPC - that way you have a chance of removing the "A".  Not sure how the outside world views the "Virtual Internships" --  there are even some colleges that offer Virtual practice experience.

Ellen


----------



## venuskqb@bellsouth.net (Jun 21, 2011)

*aapc virtual experience A removal*

it is very difficult - would think employers would be very impressed - not sure you would get that experience anywhere else in entry position as coder


----------



## venuskqb@bellsouth.net (Jun 21, 2011)

*buck's*

i do not know about buck's version

have not seen it


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 21, 2011)

I have posted the question several times but have only had one response about weather or not employers recognize it as employable experience.

My one response was from a lady who was in a hiring position who said they only hire "actual on the job experience"

I think the virtual experience sound difficult and gives true coding experience, so I would hope the AAPC could encourage some employers to give individuals who have passed it an opportunity, and then give some feedback on how those new employees performed. Perhaps the program would gain some traction.


----------

